# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  очень нуждаюсь в том, кто меня поймет.

## нелл.

_Пожалуйста, кто - нибудь! 
Я устала уже от всего, и хочется поговорить. 
У меня нет никого, кто поддержал бы.
Просто отвернулись уже, говорят что я вообще не нормальная.
 Да в наше время никто не нормален..
Я правда нуждаюсь в человеке.

надеюсь, откликнется кто нибудь,

буду
 ждать._

----------


## Black Angel

Напиши о себе подробнее, так будет больше вероятности, что ты сможешь найти человека, который тебя поймет. А то по нескольким строчкам человека ведь не узнаешь

----------


## нелл.

я не знаю, что можно написать.
единственное что  я до сих пор люблю - книги и музыка.

----------


## Игорёк

Создай тему в "Моя проблема", данные, историю. Добавляйся в скайпы, аськи..

----------


## Kali-Ma

> я не знаю, что можно написать.
> единственное что  я до сих пор люблю - книги и музыка.


 это уже много - книги и музыка

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Да, опишите подробнее. Хотя я и так могу пообщаться, мне не трудно, все равно временно ничего не делаю, увы.

----------


## Кобальт

нелл,
готов к общению  :Wink:  Можешь написать мне в личные сообщения - твой e-mail, я отвечу!
Поговорим, по-откровенничаем )))

----------


## Лазарус

знал бы я как связаться,поговорил бы

----------


## ГазНиколай

Все пишите мне в скайп буду очень рад пообщаться я такойже как вы друзья! Я Одинок!.

----------


## аутоагрессия

Да тут почти все хотят общаться

----------


## Энриэль Кадински

Если хочешь, можем поговорить :Smile:

----------

